# cual es el codigo ascii e las flechas en el teclado!?



## ThydroC (Nov 16, 2010)

cual es el codigo ascii de las flechas en el teclado? necesito saberlo para crear un programa en el que se mueva el cursor con las flechas, pero no encuentro el codigo ascii por ningun lado!!


----------



## antiworldx (Nov 17, 2010)

Porque necesitas hacer un scancode de las teclas, no del ascii. Busca el codigo del teclado XT, no el codigo ascii.


----------



## Meta (Nov 18, 2010)

Lo estoy haciendo en C#, cuando me salga te paso la aplicación.


----------



## gzaloprgm (Nov 28, 2010)

Podés usar GetKeyState de la API de windows con los distintos virtual key codes:

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms927178.aspx

En tu caso serían VK_UP, DOWN, LEFT y RIGHT

Un saludo,
Gonzalo


----------

